# Question about clearjel, apple pie filling, and pressure canning



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone - we'd like to make and can apple pie filling. Many of the recipes I've found call for using clearjel instead of regular corn starch, the reason being that the clearjel is safer as it does not interfere with the mixture getting to the proper temperature in a water bath canner. 

Question, why not pressure can? If we pressure canned the apple pie filling would we be safe using regular corn starch?

Thanks for any information or input!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I use the clearjel for canning apple pie filling. I have two guesses as to why hot water bath instead of pressure canning. 1. apples are high acid fruit which is usually water bath canned. 2. The apples could cook too much and turn to mush if pressure canned.
You might try pressure canning a few jars and see how they turn out.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> why not pressure can? If we pressure canned the apple pie filling would we be safe using regular corn starch?


Because there is no prescribed time for pressure canning it. You would just be guessing as to time and safety. 

Then there is mushy applesauce you would get as a result and it would have a scorched corn starch flavor too - not the best for making pies.  More importantly thickeners such as corn starch and flour are prohibited even in pressure canning for the same reason - it retards the heat penetration so voids any processing times.

If you don't want to use Clear Jel, and many don't, then the solution is simply to can the pie filling following the pie filling directions but without ANY thickener and add your thickener of choice at pie preparation time. It take 60 seconds to stir in your corn starch just prior to filling the crust shell.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Adding the starch at pie prep. times sounds like the simplest way to go.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I pressure can apples plain with a squirt of lemon and water. When I open them, I add sugar, cinnamon, thickener, etc for pie filling. I do the same for most foods, and just make them into what I want when I open them.


----------

